# Inline Youtube not working



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't know if it's just me, but inline youtube isn't working for at least some videos.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Firefox works but many of the other browsers killed flash.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Chrome does not seem to be working (Windows). I have seen others complain about Safari/Mac.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

It's not working for me in Firefox either.

I've tried Chrome, Edge, and Firefox - all no bueno.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I found this on another forum. Youtube is indeed the culprit, not your browser.

https://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=438&t=2383106


> youtube has discontinued the embed object type of embed code. they said they were going to do it several years ago and finally did. you need to read the rest of the posts in this topic to find out how to switch over to the iframe embed code for your bbcode.


So the only fix (well besides making everyone use Firefox) is for this site to convert to iframe embed code and not embed object type embed code.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The vids all play fine for me in Firefox 47, but not other browsers.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> The vids all play fine for me in Firefox 47, but not other browsers.


Aha! Since I had not been using Firefox, I didn't realize it wasn't updated. Updated to 47 and now I have inline videos.

Hopefully that doesn't break something else


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Haven't tried Firefox but it's broken on both Safari and Chrome on Mac.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

So the failover to HTML5 isn't working here now for most of us.

Perhaps it's time to replace the media embedding plugin that's used here on TCF, to one that handles iframe embed code properly then?

One where we can just paste in the full URL (for YouTube, Vimeo, DailyMotion, Facebook, etc.) and have it parse for us.

What a joy that would be


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

brettatk said:


> I found this on another forum. Youtube is indeed the culprit, not your browser.
> 
> https://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=438&t=2383106
> 
> So the only fix (well besides making everyone use Firefox) is for this site to convert to iframe embed code and not embed object type embed code.


So if it's a change made on YouTube's end, why is it working with the updated version of Firefox but not with any of the other major browsers? Seems like if YT changed the embedding codes, then it shouldn't work on Firefox either.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Sounds like odd man Firefox is doing something special to remain backwards compatible with the "embed object" even though YouTube's moved over to "iframe embed."

Regardless, Firefox is the least most popular browser. It'd be nice to have a real fix, for the most common browsers people use, that allows this to work again, moving forward.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> So if it's a change made on YouTube's end, why is it working with the updated version of Firefox but not with any of the other major browsers? Seems like if YT changed the embedding codes, then it shouldn't work on Firefox either.


I posted this in the annoy thread. Sounds plausible to me why Firefox is working and others like Chrome are not. This was found on another forum, not from me.



> And the reason it's working on the latest firefox but not chrome is because of a feature firefox added 1 version ago, Youtube Embedded Rewrite, which dynamically rewrites any webpage loaded in firefox to use HTML5 instead of Flash and switches /v/ to /embed/.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I have tried it on Safari, Chrome, and Firefox on OS X. No go.

Will try PC next.


Still weird it works for some people and not other. Or that for some people, some videos work and others do not. I haven't seen it work at all since I guess Monday or so.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

My Opera on OS X just stopped working recently.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Well, it looks like I don't have Firefox on my Windows machine (work machine) and really don't feel like installing it.

Firefox on my Mac is 46.0.1 It looks like Firefox is downloading an update, though. We'll see what happens.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ok.. now running firefox 48.0


Works in Firefox


Still, not sure if this is really the most proper solution.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Of course it isn't. It's a kludge, and unrealistic to suggest/expect people to switch browsers.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

It seems I have fixed it by modifying the BB code that was used.

Can we move to new software?  I was thinking xenforo.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

It not only fixed it, but it's working for me in Safari and I don't even have Flash installed.

Nice!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> It seems I have fixed it by modifying the BB code that was used.
> 
> Can we move to new software?  I was thinking xenforo.


Sweet!

And yes, I can highly recommend Xenforo. I migrated an (admittedly much smaller) forum from vBulletin to Xenforo not too long ago, and the transition was pretty seamless. Everything transferred over fine. The new software is so much better and more responsive than vBulletin ever was. There's a vibrant plug-in community. Xenforo works with Tapatalk and ForumRunner too, but their mobile skin is also the best I've ever seen.

I was very, very happy to leave vBulletin behind in the dust. Their "business decisions" always left me scratching my head.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

aindik said:


> It not only fixed it, but it's working for me in Safari and I don't even have Flash installed.


Yes, that's the whole point... YouTube is now embedding exclusively in HTML5. And now TCF is properly displaying that embed.

The inevitable, yet agonizingly slow death of Flash continues.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> It seems I have fixed it by modifying the BB code that was used.
> 
> Can we move to new software?  I was thinking xenforo.


Nice!!

I can confirm. Works again in Chrome and Safari on my Mac. Glad it was quick fix. I was worried we would be SOL.

Thanks, David.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> It seems I have fixed it by modifying the BB code that was used.
> 
> Can we move to new software?  I was thinking xenforo.


Works for me too!

Thank you for fixing it so quickly!

And I am all for migrating to Xenforo! I think you'll just come across more and more problems with outdated software.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So if you haven't already seen it, make sure to watch the video in the OP.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> So if you haven't already seen it, make sure to watch the video in the OP.


It'll just make me jealous, ... Again 😉


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> It seems I have fixed it by modifying the BB code that was used.
> 
> *Can we move to new software?  I was thinking xenforo.*


This would be AWESOME! Please make it happen! I'd even subscribe if we could go to that.


----------



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

I can't see You Tube videos ... is the issue now specific to IE11? Anything I can do to fix? Alternative browsers are not an option.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

YamahaRick said:


> I can't see You Tube videos ... is the issue now specific to IE11? Anything I can do to fix? Alternative browsers are not an option.


There are several issues with IE and XenForo. Since Microsoft is moving forward with Edge, I don't think they will be spending time on fixing IE issues.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Also, please provide a link so we can be sure they actually work in that thread and this it is an IE issue vs us. Thanks


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I've looked at a few with IE11 and they seem to work.


----------

